# Votes



## Luckystars1987 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello All,

Hope everyone is well?

I wondered if you could possibly help me out, I am trying a different route for modelling. As some of you may have already seen my rant a while back, I was trying out for modelling alongside doing some research and got a very negative image of the Modelling world painted for me and my confidence knocked.

I am now trying for the clothes store Next Top Model 2011. If it's not too much trouble could you click on the link below and vote (That is if you think I am worthy of the vote)

View Entry In The Model Competition | Next Model Competition 2011 | Next Official Site

Thank you 

Leanne
x


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Jun 9, 2011)

Voted.

Though this reminds me of a similar thread a few months ago...

Anyhow, good luck to your competition!


----------



## Dudester (Jun 9, 2011)

Done and done.


----------



## Jinxi (Jun 10, 2011)

Done! Best of luck 

Yea, it seems I may have started something. Sorry guys


----------



## JosephB (Jun 10, 2011)

Done. Good luck!


----------



## Skeletor (Jun 10, 2011)

Which thread from a few months ago?

Voted.


----------



## KangTheMad (Jun 10, 2011)

Done.



Jinxi said:


> Done! Best of luck
> 
> Yea, it seems I may have started something. Sorry guys



True, but no-one can compete with you.  (cep't for the girl with a really large head that won somehow)


----------



## Jinxi (Jun 10, 2011)

LOL. Thanks Kang


----------



## Dudester (Jun 10, 2011)

Skeletor said:


> Which thread from a few months ago?
> 
> Voted.



Jinxi was in a contest too. She had great pics *howls at the moon*.


----------



## Luckystars1987 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yea Jinxi should have won in her contest! I was shocked at the person who did win... No wayyy should that have happened! I agree Kang, she did have a large head!!

Thanks for voting all 

I have put in a second entry, if you get chance could you vote on this also?
View Entry In The Model Competition | Next Model Competition 2011 | Next Official Site


----------



## Bilston Blue (Jun 11, 2011)

I find, when it comes to competitions such as this, that one shouldn't rely on friends, family, social networking acquaintances, colleagues etc. for votes. Quite simply, those with the most friends will win. It reeks a little of moral corruption. I voted. Good luck.:-$


----------



## Jinxi (Jun 11, 2011)

Luckystars1987 said:


> Yea Jinxi should have won in her contest! I was shocked at the person who did win... No wayyy should that have happened! I agree Kang, she did have a large head!!



Thank you Leanne 

I have voted again for you!


----------



## Baron (Jun 11, 2011)

People can help spread the word by pressing the Facebook "like" button at the top of the thread.


----------



## Custard (Jun 11, 2011)

Done, done and done.


----------

